# Need an lcd tft for rs 4000



## hannibal2469 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi guys my friend needs an lcd screen for rs 4000
what are my best options in this price range


----------



## hannibal2469 (Oct 11, 2011)

bump?!!!!!!


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 12, 2011)

Lg 1643c 16" - 4k


----------

